# any jobs for a heating engineer?



## cmrodrigues

my husband has been with british gas for 8 yrs we are moving to estoril/lisbon area and he needs a job any advice on finding one?


----------



## brownsea

cmrodrigues said:


> my husband has been with british gas for 8 yrs we are moving to estoril/lisbon area and he needs a job any advice on finding one?


Cant help with your question but my husband worked for BG (and associated other named companies!) for 39 years and we have just bought a holiday apartment near Estoril - I am the previous entry to you on the forum - so it would seem that we cannot escape from BG.


----------



## cmrodrigues

brownsea said:


> Cant help with your question but my husband worked for BG (and associated other named companies!) for 39 years and we have just bought a holiday apartment near Estoril - I am the previous entry to you on the forum - so it would seem that we cannot escape from BG.


did he hate his job 2? trouble is it pays well so you end up stuck there. my husband is half portuguese and cant wait to get over there to be near his family especially now we have a 19 mth old son. where abouts is you holiday home? do you rent it out?


----------



## brownsea

cmrodrigues said:


> did he hate his job 2? trouble is it pays well so you end up stuck there. my husband is half portuguese and cant wait to get over there to be near his family especially now we have a 19 mth old son. where abouts is you holiday home? do you rent it out?



No, he loved his job but he was there in the days of the "old school" when everything was different but he got out in the end when it all changed and love turned to hate! Our place is in Alcabideche and is only for our own use so we have no plans to rent it out at the moment. Re you husband's job, when you move into a place that has no gas meter in situ the gas co will not reconnect without carrying out a gas check on the appliances so maybe this would be an opening for your husband. The gas place in Cascais is called something like Digal and is near the finances office and the hospital. It looks like a shop but is actually the office too. You could maybe email them as I think they outsource the inspections to indipendent engineers. I only know this as we have an appointment arranged for when we go over there which seems daft when my husband has so many years experience with gas but at least it is good that they now take precautions.


----------



## cmrodrigues

brownsea said:


> No, he loved his job but he was there in the days of the "old school" when everything was different but he got out in the end when it all changed and love turned to hate! Our place is in Alcabideche and is only for our own use so we have no plans to rent it out at the moment. Re you husband's job, when you move into a place that has no gas meter in situ the gas co will not reconnect without carrying out a gas check on the appliances so maybe this would be an opening for your husband. The gas place in Cascais is called something like Digal and is near the finances office and the hospital. It looks like a shop but is actually the office too. You could maybe email them as I think they outsource the inspections to indipendent engineers. I only know this as we have an appointment arranged for when we go over there which seems daft when my husband has so many years experience with gas but at least it is good that they now take precautions.


thankyou so much that might be very useful indeed. what does your hubby do now? my hubby moans all the time about how the job has changed just since he has been there. how often do you go to cascais?


----------



## brownsea

cmrodrigues said:


> thankyou so much that might be very useful indeed. what does your hubby do now? my hubby moans all the time about how the job has changed just since he has been there. how often do you go to cascais?


In the past we have visited Cascais two or three times a year staying with Portuguese friends or in their relation's apartment. Our own place which we bought in November is in Alcabideche so we will be going there whenever we can. My husband is semi retired as he is retired from BG but is self employed as a training consultant. I am being made redundant from my job in March so hopefully will be able to take some months off before starting again in something different. Good luck with the move and happy new year.


----------

